# My BowBuddy



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

My BowBuddy
www.MyBowBuddy.com 



I am always on the prowl for new quality products that are a benefit to any archer. I came across such a product called “My BowBuddy” at the 2012 ATA Show. Standing 48” tall made of solid steel, I have found it to be my buddy when I am shooting in the backyard. The prongs on the bottom are 6” in length and hold My BowBuddy solidly in the ground even with two bows on it. I have found similar items in the past, only to fall over but, not My BowBuddy. The bow holder has a durable rubber coating that will protect your bow when resting on it and the ring is just perfect to hold your arrows. My BowBuddy is also a great deer camp companion as well.
You can order yours today for $39.95 on line at www.mybowbuddy.com and now available for $39.95 is the My BowBuddy Floor Stand that you can easily slide in and Velcro stand with sand bag, which is great for indoor and hard ground use. So, if you are tired of laying your bow down or picking arrows off the ground I would suggest checking out My BowBuddy this season.

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

